# Your duck is dead !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary 
Surgeon.. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet
Pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's
Chest.

After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and
Sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has
Passed away."

The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?" 
"Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the 
Vet..

"How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean
You haven't done any testing on him or anything.
He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the 
Room. He returned a few minutes later with a black
Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on
In amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his
Front paws on the examination table and sniffed the
Duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the
Vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out
Of the room. A few minutes later he returned with
A cat. The cat jumped on the table and also delicately
Sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back
On its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and
Strolled out of the room.

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry,
But as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably,
A dead duck."

The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys 
And produced a bill, which he handed to the woman.. 
The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!"

She cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!"

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my
Word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the
Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one YD!! HA!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one !! LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny Don.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:clapclap:


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

HAHAHA yea I liked the one alot there Don.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matts girl needs to remember this one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pssssssst.... Roberta.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I was drawing a blank, thanks Don.

So Matt tell Roberta and she can use this at differant times...perhaps post it at the bill paying window.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ha Ha, anyone that stupid deserves to get done. No I do care about helping animals really. Roberta xx


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When you shake hands with a vet always count your fingers!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't smell them though !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Especially farm vets !

Up to their ellbows in.......paper work


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No they are just thieving B*[email protected]"^D's!


----------

